# To get out, or not,,,



## Rag (Jun 4, 2003)

It's first time to post here.I just wondered whether you try to get out for, say picnic, trip, drinking, driving etc, even if you're not in the mood regardless of your ibs condition? These few months, I've not been so uncourageous that I often canceled these fun events and afterwards I felt desparated (on my negative decision) at home. Anybody has experienced the same thing, too?Or you should more active/forward-looking and go out?If you have a hobby like travelling, please let me know your tips about managing ibs during a trip. I'm interested in going abroad like other ordinal people, and it'll be great if I could see ibs fellows in other countries someday,,,. I look forward to hearing from anyone. Thank you.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, sometimes I say I would not go somewhere and then when everybody leaves I am stuck alone at home. What I do is I jump on my car and catch up with them or get to the place. I am lucky I enjoy doing things on my own because some people do not like to go out alone; I do.Traveling tips? I have portable bags that come for camping and are like portable bathrooms. I got them at www.whennaturecalls.com . Only once have I used them and they work really good. Another thing I do is I travel with somebody that I know understands about my IBS and does not care if we have to make a stop along the way. As far as travelling outside my country, I do not know because I always avoided it, but now that I am better I want to do it.Good luck on trying to find what works best for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Working through your anxiety is always a good idea...Tip though...don't combine the drinking and the driving...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree. Confronting anxiety is a great way to get through it.Sometimes I think of myself as a movie camera... watching life..... and I am a "actress"... if I don't like the script that's offered to me, I don't do it....







Just remember... to never let 'em see ya sweat !Evie


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I worry a lot about going out. I won't go if I can't be assured that a bathroom will be available.  I have planned trips, only to stay home at the last minute, afraid of bathroom availability. I do not go on long car rides, if I do I'm very nervous. I do carry a plastic bag with me and travel with family members who know of my ibs. Mostly I just stick close to home when going out.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------

